# Tap and Die (triple start threads) Group Buy - IS ON!



## turbowagon

Tap and Die (triple start threads) group buy

I am organizing a group buy for a triple-start tap and die set from Tapco USA. The purpose of these tools to create cap threads with a triple-start feature. The measurements were taken from an "El Grande" kit and it is possible that the threads you create will be compatible with "El Grande" components. The 12mm thread size should be suitable for both large (#6) nibs and small (#5) nibs. This group buy is targeted to the more advanced penmaker and will require the use of a die holder (not available in this buy). Furthermore, additional taps and dies will likely be required to make a kitless pen using these tools. Based on Skiprat's recommendations, I decided to go with a TAPER style tap with 4 flutes.

The group buy will remain open through Thursday, March 3rd at which point I will place the order with Tapco. In order to reserve a tap and/or die, you will need to pay by this deadline. I may not receive the parts until early April based on their manufacture time quote and shipping via UPS ground.

To keep the prices lowest, we will require a minimum quantity of 24 taps and 12 dies to proceed with the buy. Based on initial interest, I don't anticipate there being a problem fulfilling the quota.

Due to the post-editing time limit, I will not be able to update this post. Please check the link here for up-to-date info and confirmed participants.

http://www.silverlakewoodworks.com/tapco_group_buy.html

Specs of tap and die:
M12.0 x 0.8P x 2.4L triple start taper-style tap, Standard Class 6H, 4 Flute
M12.0 x 0.8P x 2.4L triple start 1" OD Round adjustable die

Note that this is not the same manufacturer used in the last group buy (previously we used e-taps.com). In contrast, these tools are manufactured in the USA and are about half the price. However, there may be some risk involved as there are no refunds and these are not the exact parts ordered in the previous 2 group buys.

I will accept payment via Paypal or personal check / money order.  Send paypal payments to sales@silverlakewoodworks.com

Please specify your IAP username during the Payment process. Also double-check the address you use as I will be printing shipping labels directly from Paypal.  Contact me via PM for personal check / money order address.

Prices (include shipping to me, tooling fees, and Paypal fees):

Tap: $43.80
Die: $54.33
Tap/Die Set: $98.13

Shipping/Insurance to you:

*USA:*
Priority Mail, tracking, uninsured: $5.00
Priority Mail, tracking, insured: $7.25

*Canada:*
Priority Mail, no tracking, uninsured: $12.42
Express Mail, tracking, insured: $33.77

*All Other Countries:*
Priority Mail, no tracking, uninsured: $14.50
Express Mail, tracking, insured: $36.89

========================================

The tooling and shipping (to me) fees included in the price assume an order of 24 taps / 24 dies. If we exceed that quantity, I will donate the remaining funds to the IAP.

Thanks for participating!

Joe


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Payment sent.


----------



## spnemo

Payment sent


----------



## skiprat

turbowagon said:


> ...... Based on Skiprat's recommendations, I decided to go with a TAPER style tap with 4 flutes.


 
Oh boy!!! I can hear the groans already Every time a blank goes 'crack' the air is gonna be blue with my name stuck in the middle of it. :frown::biggrin:

My recommendation was based on the following logic.

4 flutes means 4 cutting edges now doing the work that 3 previously did so they should stay sharper longer. 
4 flutes also is more space for the waste to get out.

The taper style takes several smaller cuts before it eventually cuts the individual thread to it's full depth. This is much less stressful on the blank than a plug tap which will try to cut a full depth thread almost within a turn or two. Yes, it does mean that you will have to thread the cap deeper, but that is the lesser of two evils.:wink:

I wish all of you the best of luck, but you must appreciate that there IS a learning curve and you WILL break blanks in the beginning.

There are plenty of 'threads' on threading here by me and several others, so please read them and ask if you are in any doubt.:wink:


----------



## turbowagon

haha... sorry Skip.  Didn't mean to throw you under the bus.    :redface:   I really appreciate your input, advice, and experience.  And remember folks, first-and-foremost Skiprat recommended single start threads!

- Joe


----------



## skiprat

Joe, you and that Limey Rat convinced me!!!

I just Paypal'd you for a set ( Express/Tracking/Insured) so I can play too:biggrin:

( I did originally say in the PP note that I wanted the cheaper postage, but then changed it to the better one)


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Paypal sent for two sets. Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Joe, pay-pal sent....

P.S. Skippy for your sake this better work........................, remember my uncle No fingers Vito?


----------



## lwalden

Joe, Pay-Pal sent. Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## soligen

I'm in!!


----------



## Timebandit

Payment sent:biggrin:


----------



## hebertjo

Me too!


----------



## skiprat

OKLAHOMAN said:


> ...P.S. Skippy for your sake this better work........................, remember my uncle No fingers Vito?


 

Hah!!! Vito Schmeeto....I'm no longer worried about him, he's a woossy compared to another name on that list!!


----------



## penmaker56

Paypal sent, Thanks Joe.


----------



## turbowagon

For International participants, I looked into it and I can add Insurance (but no tracking) for Priority Mail packages for a few dollars.  So that is another option if you don't want to spring for the Express Mail rate.

Here are the updated shipping charges:

*USA:*
Priority Mail, tracking, uninsured: $5.00
Priority Mail, tracking, insured: $7.25

*Canada:*
Priority Mail, no tracking, uninsured: $12.42
Priority Mail, no tracking, insured: $15.95
Express Mail, tracking, insured: $33.77

*All Other Countries:*
Priority Mail, no tracking, uninsured: $14.50
Priority Mail, no tracking, insured: $18.03
Express Mail, tracking, insured: $36.89

- Joe


----------



## cschimmel

payment sent,   thanks Joe


----------



## Texatdurango

Paypal sent for 1 set.  I hope I can make some nice pens now!  What exactly do these do anyway?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Texatdurango said:


> Paypal sent for 1 set. I hope I can make some nice pens now! What exactly do these do anyway?


 
George - These would allow only you to attach a rollerball refill to a broad point nib which will supply your Cross refill ink.  With this tap and die set you will be able to get it to work perfectly every 6th Monday of the thirteenth month.  :biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon

Texatdurango said:
			
		

> Paypal sent for 1 set. I hope I can make some nice pens now! What exactly do these do anyway?


----------



## mredburn

If your wanting a tap and die set and the timeing isnt right I will be ordering spare sets. 

Mike


----------



## Brooks803

mredburn said:


> If your wanting a tap and die set and the timeing isnt right I will be ordering spare sets.
> 
> Mike


 

Thanks for putting that out there Mike. I'm wanting a set but now just isn't the time for me.


----------



## Texatdurango

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal sent for 1 set. I hope I can make some nice pens now! What exactly do these do anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George - These would allow only you to attach a rollerball refill to a broad point nib which will supply your Cross refill ink. With this tap and die set you will be able to get it to work perfectly every 6th Monday of the thirteenth month. :biggrin:
Click to expand...

 

WEll, I couldn't manage all that BUT with my old multi-start tap and die..... I did manage a smooth writing pen that feels comfortable to write with!

I reference the pen here so others can see what can be made using these taps and dies.   http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1180271#post1180271  Sure breaks you away from the kits! :wink:


----------



## dgscott

money sent. Thanks!
Doug


----------



## wizard

Joe,
Pay Pal payment sent. Thank you for organizing this!
Regards,
Doc


----------



## Russianwolf

how many does that make?


----------



## turbowagon

Current list is here:

http://www.silverlakewoodworks.com/tapco_group_buy.html

Plus Mike Redburn has tentatively reserved 8 sets.


----------



## cnirenberg

mredburn said:


> If your wanting a tap and die set and the timeing isnt right I will be ordering spare sets.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike.  The timing couldn't be better.  I will give you a shout, possibly get a set at the next meeting???


----------



## Manny

I'm in PP sent
Thanks
Manny


----------



## studioso

payment sent!

I'm canadian, but will provide you with a USA address to save some $$$.

speaking about $$$,    skiprat, if the taper doesn't fit my style here, someone might finally find out where do the words tap and DIE come from... []

just kidding, of course.  I had tapped perhaps 5 taps in my life, and 0 of them where done well, So I'm more than glad and very thankful that I can rely on the experience and expertise of veterans like yourself!
I'm 100% confident that this is the better choise for pens.


----------



## studioso

here is a question:
what size hole should I drill for the tap? what OD should the rod be for the die?


----------



## skiprat

studioso said:


> here is a question:
> what size hole should I drill for the tap? what OD should the rod be for the die?


 
Alex, this is part of the learning curve:wink:

As they are metric, the 'theoretical' solution is easy, but you may want to vary the inside and outside diameters very slightly depending on the material. :wink:


----------



## BRobbins629

studioso said:


> here is a question:
> what size hole should I drill for the tap? what OD should the rod be for the die?


I use a 7/16 drill for the tap and sometimes bore it out slightly to make the threads a little loose.  With just the 7/16 hole I find them a little tight for my taste.  Usually I bore after threading so I can adjust the feel.

For the die, I typically turn to .470 to .475 depending on the material.

These numbers will get you close and work the the set purchased from e-taps.  May be slightly different for this set.


----------



## studioso

BRobbins629 said:


> studioso said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a question:
> what size hole should I drill for the tap? what OD should the rod be for the die?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a 7/16 drill for the tap and sometimes bore it out slightly to make the threads a little loose.  With just the 7/16 hole I find them a little tight for my taste.  Usually I bore after threading so I can adjust the feel.
> 
> For the die, I typically turn to .470 to .475 depending on the material.
> 
> These numbers will get you close and work the the set purchased from e-taps.  May be slightly different for this set.
Click to expand...



oh s***.

is a metal lathe included in this group purchase?

I think I'll need a bigger bottle of tapping fluid.


----------



## PTownSubbie

Joe,

I will take a set. Payment on the way.....


----------



## chugbug

Sent my PayPal payment for the set as well as Prority mail, tracking, and insurance

THANKS! John


----------



## bbarter

Im in payment sent thanks!


----------



## drgoretex

I'm in as well, payment sent!

Ken


----------



## creativewriting

I'm broke again.  Payment sent!


----------



## MartinPens

If I buy one, will someone tell me how to use it? : )


----------



## MartinPens

turbowagon said:
			
		

> Tap and Die (triple start threads) group buy
> 
> This group buy is targeted to the more advanced penmaker and will require the use of a die holder (not available in this buy). Furthermore, additional taps and dies will likely be required to make a kitless pen using these tools.


 
So, while there is time to ask a few questions,..... Are there some links to give me a hint as to what this process involves? I know this is the direction I want to head - to really get out of the box,... And turbowagon and skiprat are my pen making heroes.... So help me take the leap..

: )

Martin


----------



## MartinPens

Texatdurango said:
			
		

> Paypal sent for 1 set. I hope I can make some nice pens now! What exactly do these do anyway?


 
Crap! I'm in! PM sent.

Martin


----------



## MartinPens

It's a great group buy and if I can't figure it out I can always sell it in the classifieds. It's all about the adventure of trying something new. And I thought I was too old for pier pressure. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## dtswebb

Payment sent. Thank you for the opportunity to participate

Matthew


----------



## aggromere

Payment sent.  Let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks.


----------



## Manny

I just bought a whole case of pam and 2 gallons of alumilite. I am so ready!


----------



## Quincy

Payment sent via pay pal!  Thank you!


----------



## PTownSubbie

Joe,

When are you closing and ordering? 

I missed it if you posted it already.

Fred

http://www.luv2turn.com

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Forum Runner


----------



## turbowagon

Closing and ordering this Thursday.

- Joe


----------



## dozuki

I have to start somewhere so count me in.

payment sent via paypal.  i think i did it right let me know if i paid three times.  shiney box no like me


----------



## RichF

Joe,

I'm in as well.  Thanks for putting this together.

Rich


----------



## mredburn

I have just commited and paid for 8 sets. If you are going to want a set and cant commit financially By tommorow pm me and let me know that you want me to hold one for you. If i have enough response quickly enough I may commit to more. The will be slightly higher in cost because of increased shipping and Paypal fees on each transaction. 

Mike


----------



## turbowagon

We're up to 49 tap and die sets!  The buy will remain open until 10AM eastern tomorrow, so act soon if you still want to be included!

- Joe


----------



## bluwolf

Paypal sent. Thanks Joe.

Mike


----------



## leestoresund

Paypal sent one set tracking insured

Lee


----------



## BigShed

Thanks Joe, Paypal sent for 2 sets and postage/insurance.


----------



## rstought

Paypal sent for 1 set and postage/insurance.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## turff49

Well, I tried holding out and not ordering a set. We see how that worked. Paypal sent for 1 set and postage/Insurance. 

I hate to be lazy but is there a tutorial for making a pen with one of these or is it a, play with it and figure it out. I guess I'm really asking about any tips and or tricks that have been learned from trial and error. I gave all my tap and dies to my brother several years ago also so I'm guessing I'll need to go buy a few things.


----------



## Texatdurango

turff49 said:


> Well, I tried holding out and not ordering a set. We see how that worked. Paypal sent for 1 set and postage/Insurance.
> 
> I hate to be lazy but is there a tutorial for making a pen with one of these or is it a, play with it and figure it out. I guess I'm really asking about any tips and or tricks that have been learned from trial and error. I gave all my tap and dies to my brother several years ago also so I'm guessing I'll need to go buy a few things.


 
I did this little tutorial about making a pen without a kit.  It might provide some ideas and answer some questions. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=51646

I do not wish to derail this thread so PLEASE DO NOT REPLY to this post in this thread.  I put the link here because I figure a lot of folks ordering these taps and dies might be interested in seeing it.  If curious about anything in the tutorial, start another thread in the Advanced pen making forum and we'll all yak it up.


----------



## worknhard

Funds sent via Paypal.  Thanks Joe.


----------



## 1080Wayne

Paypal sent


----------



## turbowagon

Group Buy is CLOSED!!!

Thank you for your participation and prompt payment, everyone!  I will update this thread with the status of the order.

- Joe


----------



## turbowagon

The order has been placed with Tapco USA with a scheduled ship date of 3/31/2011.  I will update when I find out any more info.

- Joe


----------



## skiprat

Many thanks again for doing this Joe!!!

I'd like to see a change where a trustworthy member like Joe would actually get his goods for free for running something like these group buys.
It's a lot of stressful work and I for one, would have been more than happy to pay a few extra dollars.

How about this for an 'unwritten rule':wink:
 When someone does a group buy and you come to send the Paypal money, just round it up a bit. eg; $36.45 would become $40 etc:biggrin:


----------



## bbarter

i agree with skip we should all have chipped in $2-3 bucks and joe would have had his set paid for.  thanks again joe


----------



## Texatdurango

skiprat said:


> Many thanks again for doing this Joe!!!
> 
> I'd like to see a change where a trustworthy member like Joe would actually get his goods for free for running something like these group buys.
> It's a lot of stressful work and I for one, would have been more than happy to pay a few extra dollars.
> How about this for an 'unwritten rule'
> *When someone does a group buy and you come to send the Paypal money, just round it up a bit. eg; $36.45 would become $40 etc*:biggrin:


 
I think some members already do.


----------



## turbowagon

Actually, enough folks threw in a few extra bucks to cover a set for me _and_ a vanilla latte!  :biggrin:

On top of that, some of the cost factors assumed 24 participants.  Since we had more than twice that, we will also raise more than $100 for the IAP.  :highfive:

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## turbowagon

I've increased the order quantity to 59 sets to accommodate 2 latecomers.

However, I was informed by Tapco that they have a 10% overship/undership policy which is supposedly the "industry standard."     Which apparently means at the end of the month, they may ship (and bill me for) anywhere between 53 and 65 sets.

I hope their manufacturing tolerances are better than their ability to count to 60.  

I'll keep you guys updated.

- Joe


----------



## Pen&FishingCT

turbowagon said:


> I've increased the order quantity to 59 sets to accommodate 2 latecomers.
> 
> However, I was informed by Tapco that they have a 10% overship/undership policy which is supposedly the "industry standard."  Which apparently means at the end of the month, they may ship (and bill me for) anywhere between 53 and 65 sets.
> 
> I hope their manufacturing tolerances are better than their ability to count to 60.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated.
> 
> - Joe


any room for one more?:redface:


----------



## turbowagon

Depends on how many they send me!  :wink:

PM on the way...


----------



## mick

Joe I was out of town at a show and didn't take my lap top so was unable to order. If they do send more than ordered I'd like to be on the list to purchase one.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## asyler

joe
 if they over ship and you have unsold, i would like a set as well, thanks allen


----------



## SuperDave

Joe,

Put me on the list for any left-overs!

Dave


----------



## JD Combs Sr

I would like to join the left overs list also.  Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## turbowagon

Sure thing.  Anyone else that wants to get in line that hasn't contacted me yet, please post here and you will be prioritized in the order of your post.

As far as I know, our order is still on schedule to be completed by the end of the month.

- Joe


----------



## turbowagon

Current waiting list:

surfflyfish4stripers
mick
asyler
SuperDave
JD Combs Sr
Chrisk


----------



## Curly

*May I be lucky 7?*

Joe 

If there is a 7th extra set I would like to purchase it.

Pete


----------



## simomatra

Joe if this is still open please add my name also, many thanks.


----------



## turbowagon

Current waiting list:

surfflyfish4stripers
mick
asyler
SuperDave
JD Combs Sr
Chrisk
Curly
simomatra


----------



## Kaspar

I'm in for the wait list as well.  If they are on time, you should know something today, eh?


----------



## turbowagon

Yes, they are due to be shipped today... though I haven't gotten confirmation yet.  If I don't hear anything by tomorrow, I will call.

- Joe


Current waiting list:

surfflyfish4stripers
mick
asyler
SuperDave
JD Combs Sr
Chrisk
Curly
simomatra
Kaspar


----------



## turbowagon

UPDATE:

taps are done, dies are still in production.   estimated ship date is now Friday, April 8th.  I tried to increase the order quantity to accommodate the waiting list, but they were unable to honor the quantity discount.

- Joe


----------



## Kaspar

Ah well.  I guess I'll just have to learn to do it the hard way.  (Can they send extra if we pay full price for them?  How much would that be?)


----------



## turbowagon

Kaspar said:


> Ah well.  I guess I'll just have to learn to do it the hard way.  (Can they send extra if we pay full price for them?  How much would that be?)



They would allow me to make a separate order, but the price is quite a bit higher:

$280.30        for 1 set
$215.15/each for 2 sets
$160.69/each for 3 sets

(plus shipping & paypal)

I wouldn't mind organizing another buy in a few months if there is enough interest.

Additionally, Mike Redburn has offered to give up 4 of the sets he reserved to the waiting list.


----------



## Kaspar

Quite a bit.  Nicely understated. 

That's very nice of Mr. Redburn, but others are ahead of me in the queue, so if you organize one in a few months, I'd like to be in on it.


----------



## simomatra

Joe just keep me in the queue please or will we wait till it is posted again. Teach me to read more posts and frequent more often.


----------



## tnilmerl

please add me to the queue should another order opportunity arise. -travis


----------



## PTownSubbie

Joe,

Any word from the manufacturer on finishing or shipping these?

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## turbowagon

Yes, the tap and die order was completed by Tapco on Friday.  It was either shipped out on Friday, or will be today.

- Joe


----------



## turbowagon

The package is in transit and is scheduled to arrive on Thursday.  I will probably need the weekend to box and label all the packages.  I will try and have them all out in the mail by Monday 4/18.

- Joe


----------



## Manny

awesome thanks Joe!


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Great!


----------



## leestoresund

Lookin' forward to getting them.


----------



## dozuki

Sweeet.  I can't wait to get them.  Now all I have to figure out how to use them.  Thanks for all your work.


----------



## Texatdurango

dozuki said:


> Sweeet. I can't wait to get them. Now all I have to figure out how to use them. Thanks for all your work.


 
EASY........ the tap cuts the female threads and the die cuts the male threads!:wink:


----------



## dozuki

Well that has that all sorted out.  I can't wait to get started.


----------



## soligen

Woo Hoo

Sounds like it shoiuld be here before my birthday, which i'm taking it off work and will have shop time


----------



## barrysj

Skiprat,

Dude,

I just saw your website for the first time, holy crap that "a rat's tail" pen is fricken phenomenal!  

-Steve


----------



## Texatdurango

dozuki said:


> Well that has that all sorted out. I can't wait to get started.


 
Too funny!  Glad I could shed some light on the subject!


----------



## turbowagon

The taps and dies have arrived!  :banana:

I cut a test piece of acrylic and confirmed that they work, and are indeed triple start.  (I then spent the next 15 minutes playing with my new threaded pieces, screwing them together, then unscrewing them for fun).  

I plan to have them all out in Monday's mail.  Tracking info should be available via Paypal once they ship.

- Joe


----------



## Curly

By any chance did they over ship a dozen or so sets?

Pete


----------



## turbowagon

They billed and shipped exactly 59 sets as ordered.

That whole overship/undership policy seemed ridiculous to me anyway.

- Joe


----------



## Texatdurango

turbowagon said:


> The taps and dies have arrived! :banana:
> 
> I cut a test piece of acrylic and confirmed that they work, and are indeed triple start. (I then spent the next 15 minutes _*playing*_with my new threaded pieces, screwing them together, then unscrewing them for fun).
> 
> I plan to have them all out in Monday's mail. Tracking info should be available via Paypal once they ship.
> 
> - Joe


 
The way I see it, that was *15 minutes* that could have been spent packaging these sets and printing out address labels..... not to mention the* hour or two* playing around with the tap and die! This EXTRA time might just have been the difference between shipping saturday or monday! 

Come on Joe, get the lead out, we want to play too! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon

:biggrin:

Well I didn't want to find out _after_ I shipped them out to everyone that there was a problem with them.





Just found out Multi-order shipping doesn't work for payments made more than a week or two ago.

That means I have to print out each label manually (50+ labels).  :bananen_smilies035:


----------



## TomW

turbowagon said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> That means I have to print out each label manually (50+ labels).  :bananen_smilies035:



I have always found that sorting the list REVERSE ALPHABETICALLY makes it easier to ship .....(and makes those of us who migrate to the top that way really, really happy, really)...  Besides George only gets mail when the bush plane comes on the second Thursday of the month....

Tom


----------



## Curly

turbowagon said:


> They billed and shipped exactly 59 sets as ordered.
> 
> That whole overship/undership policy seemed ridiculous to me anyway.
> 
> - Joe



Okay thanks. It was a long shot at best. :wink:
 I appreciate all your efforts and will watch for the next time a group buy is underway.

Pete


----------



## Manny

Got my shipping notice Joe's working hard on Sunday!
Thanks man


Manny


----------



## turbowagon

Paypal just restricted my account! (I think for printing too many labels within a short period, I guess).

Luckily, I printed most of them already... the rest I can do manually on the usps.com website.

I'll post an update in the morning, but I think they will all go out tomorrow.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## turbowagon

Everything is boxed up and ready to go out today.  :good:


Although my Paypal account is now suspended.  Apparently, printing out 50+ labels triggered a fraud alert on my credit card, which, in turn triggered my Paypal account to be frozen.  Since I don't have a land line, I can't verify my account (they won't accept a cell phone number)... so I have to mail or fax Paypal proof of my address.


----------



## TomW

....Just one of the "features" of conducting a Group Buy!.....
Thanks for your efforts
Tom


----------



## turbowagon

And they're in the mail!  International Priority Mail can sometimes take up to 3 weeks, but everyone else should get theirs this week.  Any problems, let me know.

- Joe


----------



## Texatdurango

turbowagon said:


> And they're in the mail! International Priority Mail can sometimes take up to 3 weeks, but everyone else should get theirs this week. Any problems, let me know.
> 
> - Joe


So, are these coming with instructions or do we need to download them from somewhere?


----------



## Timebandit

LOL:biggrin:
- Joe[/quote]
So, are these coming with instructions or do we need to download them from somewhere?[/quote]


----------



## Manny

All I know is that I am blaming Skiprat if anything goes wrong.

Manny


----------



## turbowagon

Texatdurango said:


> turbowagon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they're in the mail! International Priority Mail can sometimes take up to 3 weeks, but everyone else should get theirs this week. Any problems, let me know.
> 
> - Joe
> 
> 
> 
> So, are these coming with instructions or do we need to download them from somewhere?
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for Part II of your tutorial, then I'll send you the instructions.

How do I make the cap???!!!!!       :biggrin:    :wink:


----------



## TomW

turbowagon said:


> I'm still waiting for Part II of your tutorial, then I'll send you the instructions.
> 
> How do I make the cap???!!!!!       :biggrin:    :wink:



Well done Joe!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  George, I've got a place in the Library reserved.

Tom


----------



## hebertjo

Thanks Joe! I really appreciate your work on this.


----------



## Manny

turbowagon said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turbowagon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they're in the mail! International Priority Mail can sometimes take up to 3 weeks, but everyone else should get theirs this week. Any problems, let me know.
> 
> - Joe
> 
> 
> 
> So, are these coming with instructions or do we need to download them from somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Part II of your tutorial, then I'll send you the instructions.
> 
> How do I make the cap???!!!!!       :biggrin:    :wink:
Click to expand...


Brilliant! 

Well played Joe!


----------



## Texatdurango

TomW said:


> turbowagon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Part II of your tutorial, then I'll send you the instructions.
> 
> How do I make the cap???!!!!! :biggrin: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Joe!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: George, I've got a place in the Library reserved.
> 
> Tom
Click to expand...

 
Ya know, I just finished my sweeties sewing cabinets, extra laundry room cabinets, downstairs shop bathroom monster sink vanity so I figured I have racked up a few good points so now it's time to play a little!

Perhaps it is high time we did a little quick walk through of making a cap from scratch.  I've got a brand new camera, almost figured out how to use it so we'll see what we can throw together!  Timing might be about right since everyone will be getting their toys... I mean tools!


----------



## turbowagon

The thing I'm struggling most with (mentally, I haven't had the chance to attempt a full pen yet), is the best sequence of holding, drilling, and cutting threads in both the pen body and section (which is also threaded to accept a nib holder).

A few obvious challenges...

- avoiding stress on thin-walled parts when tapping/threading

- keeping the joints true and flush with one another

- reliably holding the parts true on the lathe

- more I'm sure I'll discover once I actually attempt a pen


----------



## Manny

Tracking says mine is Arriving today. 
Thanks again
Manny


----------



## TomW

Mine came today. Thanks Joe!

Tom


----------



## leestoresund

Mine got here today.

Lee


----------



## soligen

Mine arrived too.  But, probably wont be able to play with it until Friday.


----------



## hewunch

Got mine too! Thanks!!!


----------



## soligen

soligen said:


> Mine arrived too. But, probably wont be able to play with it until Friday.


 
And also a *BIG THANK YOU TO JOE* for running this


----------



## worknhard

Joe -- Received mine today... Thanks for heading up the group buy.


----------



## IPD_Mr

Ours have arrived as well.  Thank you for offering to do this.


----------



## rstought

Technically, mine have arrived as well - I just need to go sign for them at the PO.

Thanks, Joe, for taking this on!


----------



## spnemo

Thanks Joe! Got mine today.


----------



## turff49

I had a nice little package in the mail today as well. Thanks Joe!
Brian

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bluwolf

Cut my first 3 start threads today. They came out great. Thanks Joe.

Mike


----------



## stolicky

Mine came in yesterday.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## PTownSubbie

Mine came in too and I realize I am a real newbie when it comes to use of the die.....

What is the setscrew used for? I have never purchased a die that was split with a setscrew before.....


----------



## hewunch

Hey, I cut my first threads today! I am so excited.


----------



## Texatdurango

All I got was a box full of wadded and rolled up newspaper! I tossed the paper out and looked for the tap and die but NOTHING! Ya think maybe I shouldn't have tossed the wrapping paper out! :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango

PTownSubbie said:


> Mine came in too and I realize I am a real newbie when it comes to use of the die.....
> 
> What is the setscrew used for? I have never purchased a die that was split with a setscrew before.....


It opens and closes the die.

Let's say you cut your cap (female) threads with the tap, which will be a "constant width".  You can experiment with the set screw on the die to either expand or contract the "width" that the die will cut the (male) threads.  This will allow you to make the mating threads tight, loose or anywhere in-between to suit your own tastes.


----------



## asyler

receiver mine this week..


----------



## dozuki

I got my set in the mail today and can't wait to get started using them.  Does anyone know how to use them?  Actually I was looking at texatdurango's tutorial on another way to make a pen and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of the die holder with the M2 taper.  I'm just trying to get all of the little bits and parts togeather before the real fun (frustration) begins.  Again a big thanks to turbowagon for makeing this group buy happen.  

Paul


----------



## PTownSubbie

Texatdurango said:


> PTownSubbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine came in too and I realize I am a real newbie when it comes to use of the die.....
> 
> What is the setscrew used for? I have never purchased a die that was split with a setscrew before.....
> 
> 
> 
> It opens and closes the die.
> 
> Let's say you cut your cap (female) threads with the tap, which will be a "constant width". You can experiment with the set screw on the die to either expand or contract the "width" that the die will cut the (male) threads. This will allow you to make the mating threads tight, loose or anywhere in-between to suit your own tastes.
Click to expand...

 
Thanks George! That is what I thought but before I started opening or closing it and possibly breaking it.....I wanted to know! Too expensive to experiment with!


----------



## Texatdurango

dozuki said:


> I got my set in the mail today and can't wait to get started using them. Does anyone know how to use them? Actually I was looking at texatdurango's tutorial on another way to make a pen and was wondering *if anyone could point me in the direction of the die holder with the M2 taper*. I'm just trying to get all of the little bits and parts togeather before the real fun (frustration) begins. Again a big thanks to turbowagon for makeing this group buy happen.
> 
> Paul


 
I have this one and it suits my needs....... http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2314&category=

But I don't recall it being that expensive so maybe I got mine on sale or elsewhere, perhaps a search for "morse taper die holder" might produce other sites.


----------



## turff49

Well that's good to know. I wonder if Johnnycnc can get them.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## dozuki

Thanks that is just what I was looking for.  I don't think that is too expensive but I will look around.


----------



## BigShed

My 2 sets arrived today downunder

Thanks very much for organising this Joe and for going to so much trouble for us.

Good on ya mate:biggrin:


----------



## scotian12

Joe....mine just came in the mail today. Thank you for doing this group buy.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## drgoretex

*THANK YOU JOE!!*

My set just arrived today in Winnipeg.  Can,t wait to get started!

Thanks for all the efforts and time you put into this, Joe!  Very much appreciated!

Ken


----------



## drgoretex

dozuki said:


> I got my set in the mail today and can't wait to get started using them. Does anyone know how to use them? Actually I was looking at texatdurango's tutorial on another way to make a pen and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of the die holder with the M2 taper. I'm just trying to get all of the little bits and parts togeather before the real fun (frustration) begins. Again a big thanks to turbowagon for makeing this group buy happen.
> 
> Paul


 
Another option is to use this die holder in a morse taper drill chuck:

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/category/category_id/14647/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=SiteChampion

Ken


----------



## Texatdurango

drgoretex said:


> dozuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my set in the mail today and can't wait to get started using them. Does anyone know how to use them? Actually I was looking at texatdurango's tutorial on another way to make a pen and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of the die holder with the M2 taper. I'm just trying to get all of the little bits and parts togeather before the real fun (frustration) begins. Again a big thanks to turbowagon for makeing this group buy happen.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is to use this die holder in a morse taper drill chuck:
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/index/page/category/category_id/14647/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=SiteChampion
> 
> Ken
Click to expand...

 
Ken, have you tried it?  The only one I saw similar to this would not allow the pen blank to go in very far while threading.


----------



## bitshird

I swear to the all mighty I will get a set of these some day, If any body decides they don't need their set, or just wants to make a few bucks, I'm open to offers, PLEASE


----------



## Texatdurango

bitshird said:


> I swear to the all mighty I will get a set of these some day, If any body decides they don't need their set, or just wants to make a few bucks, I'm open to offers, PLEASE


 
*BRAND NEW, NEVER USED, still in newspaper wrapping........... $500* :wink:


----------



## bitshird

Texatdurango said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to the all mighty I will get a set of these some day, If any body decides they don't need their set, or just wants to make a few bucks, I'm open to offers, PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAND NEW, NEVER USED, still in newspaper wrapping........... $500* :wink:
Click to expand...


Uh George, I said a few bucks, that would take my Social Security check and part of my so in laws salary LOL does that offer include grease??


----------



## BRobbins629

Texatdurango said:


> drgoretex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dozuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my set in the mail today and can't wait to get started using them. Does anyone know how to use them? Actually I was looking at texatdurango's tutorial on another way to make a pen and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of the die holder with the M2 taper. I'm just trying to get all of the little bits and parts togeather before the real fun (frustration) begins. Again a big thanks to turbowagon for makeing this group buy happen.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is to use this die holder in a morse taper drill chuck:
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/index/page/category/category_id/14647/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=SiteChampion
> 
> Ken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken, have you tried it?  The only one I saw similar to this would not allow the pen blank to go in very far while threading.
Click to expand...

That's the one I've been using for several years.  Works fine.


----------



## soligen

BRobbins629 said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drgoretex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dozuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my set in the mail today and can't wait to get started using them. Does anyone know how to use them? Actually I was looking at texatdurango's tutorial on another way to make a pen and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of the die holder with the M2 taper. I'm just trying to get all of the little bits and parts togeather before the real fun (frustration) begins. Again a big thanks to turbowagon for makeing this group buy happen.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is to use this die holder in a morse taper drill chuck:
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/index/page/category/category_id/14647/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=SiteChampion
> 
> Ken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken, have you tried it? The only one I saw similar to this would not allow the pen blank to go in very far while threading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one I've been using for several years. Works fine.
Click to expand...

 
I got mine elsewhere, but it looks just like that.  Yes, the blank can only go in so far, but once I am in the depth of the die, I remove the holder and attach a regular bar, lock my lathe spindle, and contunie to thread as far as I like.


----------



## skiprat

I've just been and collected mine.........cool, time to play.:biggrin:  

Had to pay the tax and handling fees though:frown: Added almost £30 ( $38 )to the cost. Oh well....but still worth it though.

Thanks Joe:biggrin:


----------



## soligen

skiprat said:


> I've just been and collected mine.........cool, time to play.:biggrin:
> 
> Had to pay the tax and handling fees though:frown: Added almost £30 ( $38 )to the cost. Oh well....but still worth it though.
> 
> Thanks Joe:biggrin:


 
So, here is the mystery the IAP wants to solve:

Did Skiprat buy the tap and die to MAKE pens, or did he buy them to MAKE INTO pens??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango

skiprat said:


> I've just been and collected mine.........cool, time to play.:biggrin:
> 
> Had to pay the tax and handling fees though:frown: Added almost £30 ( $38 )to the cost. Oh well....but still worth it though.
> 
> Thanks Joe:biggrin:


 
Hey, someone has to help pay for that wedding! :laugh:


----------

